# 1840 date stone



## craigc90 (Aug 25, 2006)

I picked this up last week I am posting since everyone is talking about bricks and other stuff. If this stone could talk. I love the history of everything.


----------



## finishr1 (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey Craig, I and my brother inlaw have a small family buisness: Building Recycling Services and Demolition and we find some pretty interesting stuff.
 Mostly we try to stick with recycling old barns and houses.
 we are located in  eastern P.A., Allentown area.2hrs N. of Philly.
 We recently recycled an old log barn,layed up like a log house, and lo and behold out of all the barns and houses we did this was the only one that we ever found a date stone, 1809.

 will put a picture up as soon as i take one of it.

 This is a MSN group I started to document some of the buildings we did,only 2 that i got pics. of.
http://groups.msn.com/BuildingSalvageandDemolition


----------



## craigc90 (Sep 2, 2006)

I would grab every one of those date stones you can find. I sold this one today for $200.00 I am going to look around for some more.[]


----------



## capsoda (Sep 3, 2006)

Way to go Craig. Your my hero for the day man.[]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Sep 4, 2006)

I would think this means you'll be squaring up with me petty soon. I'm always glad to be of assistance even when you don't want to acknowledge it! By the way for anyone else in here who may find one of these stones I'd be more than happy to either buy it or let you know what it's worth to me. $200 is about the starting price
 so I can usually do a little better if it's a good example. Just to let you all know Craig is my brother so I jerk his chain occassionally. this ofer not only includes date stones but also troughs, boot scraper stones, and hitching posts. So who's the "hero". He had a little help on this one!


----------



## craigc90 (Sep 4, 2006)

He will help you all right because he knows everything just ask him he will tell you so. The worlds best self proclaimed know it all.[]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Sep 5, 2006)

A simple Thank you would be nice every now and then. By the way, I don't claim to know it all. You are the expert mechanic. I give credit where it's due you should try it sometime too.


----------

